# 2K/XP Pagefile defrag utillity(Free)



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

win 2000/XP users,a nice toy to defrag your pagefile.

http://www.sysinternals.com/ntw2k/freeware/pagedefrag.shtml

I set it to defrag on boot upabout once a week.


----------



## VidsGuy (Jun 27, 2002)

$teve......

Is there an advantage to using this pagefile defragmenter over Windows Defragmenter or Diskeeper?

I just ran Diskeeper and then used the pagefile defragmenter and saw that Diskeeper had already defragmented the pagefile as well.

If there's a unique advantage to using it, I will. Please advise.


----------



## Gram123 (Mar 15, 2001)

And while you're on...

How does the defragmentation tool in Norton Systemworks compare?

Ta.

Gram


----------



## perris (Apr 21, 2002)

first, in XP, you do not defrag the page file,as it is in use, so for some, this proggy will help.

But for most, this proggys worthless...your page file does not get fragmented, unless yo0u manually resized it...some people were resizing their page file, due to some old advice about it forcing the use of ram , (ridiculous), or in the mistaken notion that setting the file to a static value would prevent fragmentation, (also a ridiculous notion).

If your page file is left to the default, it'll never get fragmented, unless XP resizes the thing, and when that happens, reboot eliminates the expanded file, and it is not fragmented anymore.

Bottom line, if you manually resized your page file, set the file back to the default, reboot, then run this program, and never touch the page file again.

I'm keeping this little proggy for monitoring purposes


also, I just realized, if you've increased your ram, then xp will modify your page file, so you'll need to dfrag the file also, but just once


----------



## lecoude (Mar 30, 2007)

Ridiculous on good machines.
But an old configuration will be greatly helped to have Windows doing something else than resizing the pagefile when a bigger amount of memory is needed. 
I can testify that on old machines, sizing the pagefile as 2xRAM and adding the "conservativeswapfileusage=1" value to system.ini changes life.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

perris said:


> If your page file is left to the default, it'll never get fragmented, unless XP resizes the thing, and when that happens, reboot eliminates the expanded file, and it is not fragmented anymore.
> 
> Bottom line, if you manually resized your page file, set the file back to the default, reboot, then run this program, and never touch the page file again.


Well, this "information" is most certainly false. The page file can indeed become fragmented without changing from the Windows defaults, I've seen it a number of times when I run this utility.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Side note> I've always defragged back with win98 on up, in Safe Mode, ever since reading at some tech spot that with virtual mem disabled and defrag in Safe Mode, that also took care of the pagefile space.... This did not work if you had the barest minimum physical RAM, but if the system was upgraded to a nice amount over 64meg it worked really well. (Disabling virtual mem). 

In XP, you can see the system files in yellow (on mine) which are "Unmoveable" as XP puts it. 

It hits all the other files, but there is a lot of "White space", what's up with that? Is that the page file? That amount, did not seem to decrease or anything. The red fragmented areas all turned blue, except for some tiny bits. 

On some XP systems I see the blue space take up about half the total when it finishes, but some are split with white in between?

I haven't defragged any older Windows in a long time- 

And, of course I don't turn virtual off with XP.
Running it in Safe Mode seems to work about the same as Normal with 512 megs of RAM. At least it isn't so long winded as back in win98!


----------

